# Who saved us? GY trawler aid to Icelandic boat 1964 or 65



## BloodyMBloodyik (Jul 28, 2010)

I am looking for the name of a Grimsby trawler that aided an Icelandic vessel in the period 1964-1966.

Details: 
MV Farsaell, VE 12 from Vestmannaeyjar, lost power south of Tors Ness in the Pentland Firth while steaming to Aberdeen with its catch of ice-fish. A RNLB lifeboat got a line on board and this line was passed to a Grimsby trawler.

The weather was fine, but as the Farsaell had no power, communications were by semaphore, morse and "message in a basket". The Icelander doing the signalling was rusty in his semaphore and while his morse was OK for radio work, it was poor for trying by signal torch (there was no signal lamp on board).

The date is uncertain, but the incident would have been in late summer in the period 1964 and 1966.

Any help with the name of the Grimsby vessel would be appreciated.

Regards, Mik


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mik,
The London Times dated Thursday, Sep 17, 1964.

An Icelandic trawler, the Farsaell, was towed into Wick, Caithness, yesterday by a British trawler, the Lord Alexander, after being adrift with engine trouble.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## BloodyMBloodyik (Jul 28, 2010)

*Who saved us? Thanks for info*

Thanks Hugh
I Googled a lot but never found any reference. Well done for finding the London Times reference for me. It really is a great help.
"Fair winds and a following sea."(Thumb)

Mik


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

It was a Hull Trawler from Lord line the Lord Alexander


----------



## BloodyMBloodyik (Jul 28, 2010)

Many thanks Snacker. Do you know where I can get any more details?


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi try this website www.hulltrawler.net it might have photo of the ship its an excellant website youmight have to register to see the albums regards snacker


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

Just done a quick look ,tab vessels then sidewinder then look for lord alexander but no photo best of luck


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BloodyMBloodyik said:


> Many thanks Snacker. Do you know where I can get any more details?


Type Hull sidewinder trawlers,beneath hull city council: Arctic Corsair,you will see SIDEWINDERS,to the right it says Cached-Similar,press Similar and you will come across 2 photo's of LORD ALEXANDER.(Thumb)'cueball44'.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you had no luck then type this>HULL SIDEWINDER>then type SIMILAR that is next to SIDEWINDERS,you should come to a page that says>COLLECTION Hull Side Trawlers,If you press that,You should come to a page of Hull trawler photo's,Then all you have to do is pick the Lord Line Group.'cueball44'.


----------



## BloodyMBloodyik (Jul 28, 2010)

*Many thanks cueball44 and snacker*

Thanks to you both I successfully found the Lord Alexander on Flickr. If anyone is interested (and if they send me an e-mail address) I have three [digitised] colour slides from September 1964 that show the tow operation. I would have identified the Lord Alexander eventually as her hull number shows clearly on one of the photos. I can send .jpeg images if anyone wants them.

Fair seas and a following wind.


----------

